# VMR | Wheels – V710 Deep Concave Split Spoke Mesh 18"/19"/20" - New Beetle & New Beetle Convertible



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V710s In Stock!*

The VMR Wheels V710 is a 7 split spoke mesh wheel with a deep concave face. Available in 18", 19" & 20" sizing and in multiple finishes (Hyper Silver, Gunmetal and Matte Black), this makes it the perfect wheel for any New Beetle/New Beetle Convertible Owner.










*Standard finish Gunmetal*










*Custom Orange powdercoat*










*Custom Bronze powdercoat*










*For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 108. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*​
*Sizes:*
-18x8.5
-19x8.5
-20x9

*V710 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump!

New stock has just arrived! Ready for your new spring/summer look!


----------



## litterbug (Apr 18, 2002)

Great looking wheels. I may be contacting you all once my MKVII Gti arrives next month.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

litterbug said:


> Great looking wheels. I may be contacting you all once my MKVII Gti arrives next month.


Sounds good!

We're ready when you are! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710s coming in soon! Pre-Order yours before they’re gone! PM me for quotes!


----------

